

A springboard launcher for iOS - sarperdag
http://cocoacontrols.com/platforms/ios/controls/sespringboard

======
_frog
I can't help but feel that emulating the iOS springboard in an app is simply
confusing for the end user. Even I sometimes get confused by them, a common
case being hitting the home button when reorganising icons and being
unexpectedly sent to the home screen. There's a host of other ways to give the
user access to a series of views that work way better than this particular
solution.

------
sarperdag
It is true that it might be confusing for the end user but it is a nice
alternative to classic Tabs. Especially useful if you need to have more than
4-5 view controllers in your stack. On the other hand, the project can also
lead to something like the latest LinkedIn app has. Just check it on the App
Store. <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/linkedin/id288429040?mt=8>

------
ceol
While I don't have much use for SESpringBoard, this is the first I've heard of
Cocoa Controls. Very cool site.

~~~
pat2man
There have been a few submissions from cocoa controls lately. It is definitely
an awesome site and I recommend checking out more of the libraries on it.

As for SESpringBoard it doesn't seem nearly as useful as some of the other
libraries on cocoa controls.

------
ugh
Please don’t use that. It’s confusing and spits in the face of iOS UI
conventions.

